
Using the correct terms – Shall, Will, Should (2012) - bryanrasmussen
https://reqexperts.com/2012/10/09/using-the-correct-terms-shall-will-should/
======
Normille
I'm a bit of a self-confessed grammar nazi. So I like to see people caring
about the correct use of language. But I can't help but think those penning
such articles as this should maybe set their sights a wee bit lower.

In a world where the majority of the population seems to communicate almost
entirely through the use of kindergarten pictograms and where US English has
effectively abandoned the use of all adjectives apart from "awesome" and all
adverbs apart from "super", fretting about the distinction between "shall" and
"will" seems a bit unnecessarily pedantic.

PS: Americans. The past participle of "build" is "built" and "I could care
less about..." means precisely the opposite of what you are trying to express.
</personal bugbear>

------
gjvc
See also this explanation [https://qr.ae/pNy9ET](https://qr.ae/pNy9ET) about
such terms in IETF RFC documents.

